# Minecraft 1.7.10 Server startet nicht



## lordalex40 (28. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen. Ok jetzt wird es richtig Peinlich.  Ich arbeite derzeit an einem Server für Minecraft LITW und habe mich für das Betriebssystem Linux Mint entschieden. Nun sitze ich schon seit einigen tagen an einem Problem, für welches ich noch nicht einmal in Google eine Lösung gefunden habe.  Jedes mal wenn ich die forge-*-universal.jar öffnen möchte, bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:

A problem occurred running the Server launcher.java.lang.reflect.InvocationTargetException
 at java.base/jdk.internal.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
 at java.base/jdk.internal.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:62)
 at java.base/jdk.internal.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:43)
 at java.base/java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:566)
 at cpw.mods.fml.relauncher.ServerLaunchWrapper.run(ServerLaunchWrapper.java:43)
 at cpw.mods.fml.relauncher.ServerLaunchWrapper.main(ServerLaunchWrapper.java:12)
Caused by: java.lang.ClassCastException: class jdk.internal.loader.ClassLoaders$AppClassLoader cannot be cast to class java.net.URLClassLoader (jdk.internal.loader.ClassLoaders$AppClassLoader and java.net.URLClassLoader are in module java.base of loader 'bootstrap')
 at net.minecraft.launchwrapper.Launch.<init>(Launch.java:34)
 at net.minecraft.launchwrapper.Launch.main(Launch.java:28)
 ... 6 more

Da ich von der Java Programmierung wirklich absolut null Ahnung habe, verstehe ich nur Bahnhof und bin bald den Tränen nahe.  Wie gesagt ich bin Google durch und musste deshalb sogar Linux des öfteren neu aufsetzen.
Bitte Bitte mich nicht all zu lange auslachen! Über eine baldige und bitte bitte sehr detaillierte Beschreibung zur Problemlösung würde ich mich riesig freuen.
Verzeiht mir mein Noob sein und lehret mich die Magischen Worte des Java.
PS riesiges Danke im voraus.


----------



## mrBrown (28. Mai 2019)

Spontan würde mir einfallen, Java 8 statt Java 11 zu installieren, aber keine Ahnung ob's hilft...


----------

